# Audi TT Battery Replacement & Recoding



## raay

Hi guys I got a Audi TT mk2 s line 2011, I'm replacing my battery but Audi have said the battery needs to be recoded, does it need to be recoded???? What will happen If I don't recode??? As they are wanting to charge me 70pounds to do it

Thank you


----------



## ashfinlayson

It's nonsense. As long as you buy a battery with the same mAH rating as your existing battery, it's plug and play. When I changed mine last year I didn't even need to enter the radio code. Just order one online and change it on your driveway. If I can do it, so can a Chimpanzee


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*UPDATE* - This video was just released by DAP and covers replacement and programming of a new battery for the Audi S4. You can skip past the replacement instructions and get right to how to program by skipping to timestamp 3:45 -

Be sure to continue reading as not all TTs require recoding. It will depend on your year and whether or not your battery has a Battery Management Control unit.

*How to Install and Recode a Battery*





The Ross-Tech site is pretty clear about programming the battery. It looks like there's two parts to this issue; (1) if your battery has a Battery Management Control Unit and (2) if your vehicle has Group 61 - Battery Regulation.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... _using_CAN

Ross-Tech YouTube -






*Battery Replacement*

A large majority of modern VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda vehicles require the configuration of replacement batteries. The diagnostic steps vary depending on the actual vehicle configuration.

Prerequisites:
New VW/Audi Battery Installed
Aftermarket batteries may NOT have a valid Part Number, Vendor code or Serial number. Ross-Tech cannot offer assistance if the necessary information is missing.
Key On, Engine OFF

Contents
1 61-Battery Regulation using CAN
1.1 Coding
2 19-CAN Gateway using CAN
2.1 Long Adaptation
2.2 Special Notes
3 19-CAN Gateway using (UDS/ODX)
3.1 Adaptation
4 Example Picture
5 Video Link
6 Notes
61-Battery Regulation using CAN
*This procedure applies to battery replacement in vehicles using a separate battery management control module.*

Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4F0-910-181.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 181 E HW: 4F0 915 181 A
Component: ENERGIEMANAGER H12 0490

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 000 915 105 C
Component: von VA0 2502160103 
Coding: 303030393135313035432056413032353032313630313033
Shop #: WSC 54332 321 22222
Coding
[Select]
[61 - Battery Regulation]
[Coding - 07]
Use the pull down menu to select the battery (slave) listed as #1.
[Battery Coding]
Enter the new Battery Part Number (10 or 11 digits).
Enter the new Battery Serial Number (10 digits).
Select the new Battery Vendor.
[OK]
[Do it!]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
Your new Battery should now be coded and the Battery Control Module should be aware of the new Battery.
19-CAN Gateway using CAN
This procedure applies to battery replacement in vehicles using a battery management control module that is a slave/subsystem of the CAN Gateway.

Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 8T0-907-468.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 907 468 Q HW: 8T0 907 468 L
Component: GW-BEM 5CAN-M H10 0095

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8K0 915 181 B HW: 8K0 915 181 B
Component: J367-BDM H04 0150
Long Adaptation
Installation of a new battery requires the use of the [Long Adaptation-0A] function under 19-CAN-Gateway control module. Follow the on-screen instructions to enter the Part Number, Vendor, and Serial Number all as one long new value.

[Select]
[19 - CAN-Gateway]
[Long Adaptation-0A]
Channel 004
[Read]
VCDS will populate instructions in the form of a pop-up balloon with the formatting. For example:

Format: NNNNNNNNNNN XXX ZZZZZZZZZZ

N = Battery Part Number (11 Digits)
X = Battery Vendor (3 Digits)
Z = Battery Serial Number (10 Digits)
[Add to Log] Saving the original value to a log is strongly recommended.
Type the New Battery details into the New value field.
Note, the New value must be 26 (alpha numeric) total characters including the spaces! If in doubt check the saved log for the original battery formatting details.
[Test]
[Save]
Providing the value was accepted by the controller the new battery coding is complete.
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]

Special Notes
Measuring Block groups 008, 019 and 020 should show Battery information.
Registered users encountering difficulty can contact us via email -or- join and post in our forum. Please include the Auto-Scan, Saved Adaptation Channel 004 Log prior to modifications, the part number, serial number and vendor code located on the original battery and the details located on the brand new battery in addition to the error message details.
tinyurl.com/pzgolq7

19-CAN Gateway using (UDS/ODX)
This procedure applies to battery replacement in vehicles using a battery management control module that is a slave/subsystem of the CAN Gateway.

Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 468 E HW: 4G0 907 468 A
Component: J533--Gateway H08 0213 
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewUDS 001025

Battery Monitoring Control Module:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8X0 915 181 HW: 8X0 915 181
Component: J367-BDM H07 0140
Adaptation
Installation of a new battery requires the use of the [Adaptation-10] function under 19-CAN-Gateway control module. Use the drop-down menus to enter the Part Number, Vendor, and Serial Number information located on the new battery .

[Select]
[19 - CAN-Gateway]
[Long Adaptation-0A]
Battery adaptation - Size
Select the battery Ah rating from the drop-down menu followed by [Do It!] and confirm [Yes]
Battery adaptation - Manufacturer
Select the battery manufacturer from the drop-down menu followed by [Do It!] and confirm [Yes]
Battery adaptation - Serial number
Type the serial number code from the replacement battery followed by [Do It!] and confirm [Yes]
Providing the value was accepted by the controller the new battery coding is complete.
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]


----------



## FNChaos

Coding resets the battery charging algorithm to it's initial state. I have read some reports that say that the charging circuit will eventually relearn your battery's condition, but I've seen no proof to verify this claim one way or the other.

It is not a big deal if you don't recode your battery after replacement *if* your replacement is the same chemistry and output. Battery longevity 'might' be reduced since the charger won't be optimized, but to what degree? hard to say...

If you do change battery types, say flooded cell to AGP, you will definitely want to recode since different chemistry requires different charging rates and voltage.

You will also want to recode if your new battery differs in Ah output since the battery management software will incorrectly predict how much reserve power is left / available.


----------



## tttony

This has been raised here on a few occasions before. The consensus has always been that the Mk2 TT does not have a battery management module and therefore does not need any recoding when the battery is changed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ TTtony - Agreed, this topic goes back a few years. From the posts, there's clearly two camps on this subject; those who say the TT doesn't have it and those who say it does.

From the Audi TT Mk2 (8J) parts list, there is something called the 'Control Unit for Battery Monitoring'. So I would guess this is not the same thing as the 'Battery Management Module' which is listed for an Audi A8 - _Control Unit for Battery Energy Management P/N 4E0915181_.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 915000/#17



TT-driver said:


> (_Posted 10 Nov 2014_) - The reason for me to assume that a like for like replacement will work OK is that I believe that the _battery management module_ cannot be aware of the actual capacity a battery has. As you are aware batteries deteriorate over time resulting in their capacity to become less. The only way to find out what the actual capacity is, is to drain the battery to a low state of charge and see how much charge could be pulled from it and check the electrolyte. This is something the car doesn't do.
> 
> So I think the _battery management module_ is more focused on the charging voltage and the current. As soon as the battery reaches a certain voltage that indicates full, the charging voltage and current will be lowered to a safe value and don't remain on the old 14.4V. In fact I can see the charging voltage in my 2006 TT starting at 14.3V, just after starting her up after a two weeks stand still. And on an hour's drive it will gradually go down to 13.8 - 14.0 V. I haven't seen it going lower than that. But this is all due to the no maintenance sealed battery type. It doesn't need the topping up with distilled water any more because it isn't kept at 14.4V. At 14.4V and higher, water is turning into hydrogen and oxygen especially if the battery is full.
> 
> The AGM type of batteries have their own management style. In order to save fuel, these batteries sometimes aren't charged at all and they can withstand low states of charge very well (unlike the classic batteries that are actually killed by it). And AGM batteries are suitable for frequently starting, like is required in all these modern cars that automatically turn off when idling.
> 
> It's starting to become a long post. But I did my homework before changing my battery....
> 
> I believe the charge module just needs to know: classic battery, or gel battery or AGM battery. And based on that info the car will adopt its charging regime. So change like for like and the car doesn't need any instructions.


----------



## MT-V6

In that diagram it looks to just be the earth strap, without any extra wires a cannot see how it can do anything. Sometimes the Audi parts descriptions get lost in translation I think


----------



## brittan

If fitted on the Mk2 - and I don't believe it is - the monitor unit goes on the earth terminal and has a female socket for the wiring connection (the black part sticking out top right):









The unit on the positive terminal contains a one-use disconnect unit that is activated in the event of an accident; triggered by the deployment of an air bag.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Agreed. It's completely different from the Battery Energy Management Module P/N 4E0915181 shown below which is for an Audi A8.

Therefore I would agree with Ashfinlayson, the Mk2 (8J) doesn't have one and no coding (programming) is required. But I'm curious what, if anything, is on my (2007 3.2 Quattro Roadster) battery cable since I still have the original battery.

*EDIT* - Photos of my battery reveals nothing on the negative terminal or the cable.

It would be a very interesting conversation with a stealership if they ever charge for reprogramming after installing a new battery...exactly WHAT are they reprogramming if there's no Battery Energy Managment Module?? Caveat emptor!


----------



## MarksBlackTT

SwissJetPilot said:


> Agreed. It's completely different from the Battery Energy Management Module P/N 4E0915181 shown below which is for an Audi A8.
> 
> Therefore I would agree with Ashfinlayson, the Mk2 (8J) doesn't have one and no coding (programming) is required. But I'm curious what, if anything, is on my 2007 battery cable since I still have the original battery.
> 
> Edit - Photos of my battery reveals nothing on the negative terminal or the cable.
> 
> It would be a very interesting conversation with a stealership if they ever charge for reprogramming after installing a new battery...exactly WHAT are they reprogramming if there's no Battery Energy Managment Module?? Caveat emptor!
> Yes...... my thoughts exactly Swiss :roll:
> .


----------



## brittan

Just for comparison, my Mk3 with the battery management module:


----------



## CarloSalt

Well I say go to Audi and get them to test and fit. No worries then. You get a guarantee and you don't have the hassle. Yes its fairly expensive but thats what you get for buying an Audi else get a Vauxhall. As some will remember I recently went through the same questions on here and went off to pay the £250 for supply, fit, coffee and guarantee. However Audi Tested it and said we don't need to change it go charge it up  not many garages would say that when you turn up asking for a battery and your cash in your hand.

PS They said my 2012 roadster needed some coding. If the car was old and I didn't care to much about it I would try just chucking another on but it cost me a lot of money once so I try and keep it as pristine and original as I can so that it will last me many years


----------



## technik21

Just to throw a curve ball in to the mix; I changed the battery recently on my Mk 2 (2013) TTS, and as you can see in the pic, the negative terminal has what I presume to be the battery management module attached? (which looks identical to @brittan's)
Maybe the very late models featured this?
I did go through the process of coding it myself through VCDS at the time.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I checked the Audi TT parts listings (Search for parts. Buying auto parts around the world. Auto parts catalogs.) year to year. From 2007-2010 item 17 "Control Unit for Battery Monitoring" (CUBM) is shown in the illustration, but is not included in the parts list.

The first time it shows up is on the 2011 parts list (01.11.2010) and remains present up through the 2014.

However on the 2015 illustration you can see it's a different design with a different part number; 8S0 915 181 A, but still the same name; "Control Unit for Battery Monitoring"

Based on this information I think it's safe to say:


Vehicles from 2007 to 2010 not fitted with a CUBM do not require programming.
Vehicles from late 2010 onward fitted with a CUBM do.

A quick look at your negative battery terminal will be the definitive answer for whether or not you have one, and whether or not programming is required.


----------



## CarloSalt

Great work Swiss
I think mine has that gizmo on the neutral. Pic attached.


----------



## TT-driver

Since I was quoted a few posts earlier, let me chime in on this one:

It's clear from the pictures posted and the parts list later MK2 TT were, depending on their option codes (PR-J0R, PR-J1N, PR-J0N), equipped with a battery management module. I can also see that the actual part number of the battery has changed, even though the specifications seem to remain the same.

My initial statement back in 2014 seems to be correct for_ only the pre facelift models._

Thanks to SwissJetPilot for digging up the latest details on this subject.


----------



## raay

hi all, so mines is the facelift mk2, iv been having a issue whenever iv put a new battery in, after 2 weeks it will die..

audi did a draw test on my car overnight and said the max draw was 0.044 amps which is normal..

so im wondering if I actually need to get the battery programmed to the car as they are suggesting?

this is my second battery from new which has now been drained somehow..

many thanks


----------



## TT-driver

You probably do need a battery reset in the Audi computer. If it's not an original Audi replacement battery, the dealer may claim they can't do it through their software.

Alternatively recharge the battery yourself and see if your Audi is self learning. Assuming here that the alternator is actually OK and charging the battery during a drive too.


----------



## juke99

CarloSalt said:


> Great work Swiss
> I think mine has that gizmo on the neutral. Pic attached.


Hello Carlo,
i too have a same battery fitment and wiring on my 2012 TT 2.0 TFSI Quattro.
can you please direct for anything special to be checked in battery replacement and what to check for in terms of control unit for battery while refitment of a new one. ?

thanks in advance,


----------



## juke99

raay said:


> hi all, so mines is the facelift mk2, iv been having a issue whenever iv put a new battery in, after 2 weeks it will die..
> 
> audi did a draw test on my car overnight and said the max draw was 0.044 amps which is normal..
> 
> so im wondering if I actually need to get the battery programmed to the car as they are suggesting?
> 
> this is my second battery from new which has now been drained somehow..
> 
> many thanks


Facing the same issue on my 2012 mk2 TT 2.0 TFSI Quattro.
Can someone please guide me for control module programming.
what all do i need to check for confirming the presence of control module ?

thanks in advance.


----------



## bobclive22

> SwissJetPilot wrote:
> Agreed. It's completely different from the Battery Energy Management Module P/N 4E0915181 shown below which is for an Audi A8.
> 
> Therefore I would agree with Ashfinlayson, the Mk2 (8J) doesn't have one and no coding (programming) is required. But I'm curious what, if anything, is on my 2007 battery cable since I still have the original battery.
> 
> Edit - Photos of my battery reveals nothing on the negative terminal or the cable.
> 
> It would be a very interesting conversation with a stealership if they ever charge for reprogramming after installing a new battery...exactly WHAT are they reprogramming if there's no Battery Energy Managment Module?? Caveat emptor!
> Yes...... my thoughts exactly Swiss :roll:


SwissJetPilot,

Do you have a negative rail battery sensor on your 3.2, as image, if not is the charge rate static around 14.2 volts once car is being driven, is your battery AGP.

Can anyone tell me the charging regime for early 3.2 TT`s mk1 or mk2`s, they should all have AGP battery`s, do these early cars charge at around a constant 14.2 volts while being driven. If the voltage does drop to 13.5 or so how does this happen without a sensor on the battery.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/downloa ... 370170&t=1

Come on guys I need to know, should be a simple question answer.

Rob.


----------



## bobclive22

Anyone.


----------



## tomasfuk

I have the same as SwissJetPilot. TT Mk2 3.2 VR6 quattro, 2007.
My battery is the same - Varta 1J0915105AG (I don't think it was AGM), no sensor at the negative terminal. The charging begins at approx. 14,1 V, after some time it falls to approx. 13,6 V (all at 20 ºC).
Almost the same (14,1/13,8 V) does another my car (Mazda CX-7 2,3 DISI).
What is the exact algorithm I don't know but ECU has a lot of information regarding the battery state.


----------



## tomasfuk

I suppose that the negative terminal adapter contains a Hall sensor for cranking current measurement.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just a follow up with the colder weather now upon us. It's not unusual for batteries that are on their last legs, or in my case, not used much in the winter months (garaged) to end up flat. Your first indicator is the tell tale spoiler-in-the-up-position when you come out to the car. I've had this happen at least twice, and a good overnight trickle charge* has always sorted this issue (so far).

One other thing to be aware of is after flat battery has been recharged, it's not uncommon for several of the dash warning lights to remain on. On the speedometer, the steering wheel light may be on. And on the tachometer, you'll probably see the the AMR, TPMS, and ESC lights remain on. This will resolve itself once you take the car out for a drive as they normally reset themselves after 5-minutes or so. Note - the lights on the dash issue may also happen if you disconnect the battery, but will also go away after a brief drive so all the related sensors can re-set.

*The CTEK MXS 5.0 Battery Charger works great!

For anyone who needs a refresher on the dash lights, here's a handy reminder (not TT specific)
http://www.prestigeimports.net/audi-das ... ng-lights/


----------



## Hadaak

Battery is dying after 10 years of good service.
I looked up the Varta site. I'm going for the AGM (group f21) version even if it is apparently designed for vehicles with the startandstop feature.
Anyone have any opinion about this choice.
I'm running another AGM varta group e39 in another vehicle.

Varta 580901080D852 F21 Silver Dynamic AGM 12 V, 80 Ah, 800 A


----------



## Hoggy

Hadaak said:


> Battery is dying after 10 years of good service.
> I looked up the Varta site. I'm going for the AGM (group f21) version even if it is apparently designed for vehicles with the startandstop feature.
> Anyone have any opinion about this choice.
> I'm running another AGM varta group e39 in another vehicle.
> 
> Varta 580901080D852 F21 Silver Dynamic AGM 12 V, 80 Ah, 800 A


Hi, As long as it fits, the higher the Ah the better.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-driver

.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I'm sure charging voltage for an AGM battery will be fine, didn't the 3.2 & QS have an AGM battery fitted.?
Hoggy.


----------



## tomasfuk

TT-driver said:


> As far as I'm aware AGM batteries require a higher voltage for charging than a 10 year old TT was designed for.


As far as I know the requirement for a higher voltage takes place at all maintenance-free batteries, due to the Ca in the electrodes (which is there in order to suppress the water consumption).



Hoggy said:


> ...didn't the 3.2 & QS have an AGM battery fitted.?
> Hoggy.


My 3.2 quattro manufactured 2007 has no AGM.

BTW, my opinion is that Yuasa YBX 5110 (HSB 110) will provide the same service. Only if you need to code it, you must do some coding workaround (no code for Audi there).


----------



## TT-driver

.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, 14.6/14.8 is the ideal charging voltage for an AGM depending on the state of charge. 13.5 v once charged & an alternator on TT can cope with that. 
An alternator doesn't really charge a battery, it just maintains it, which is why a "flat" battery takes a really long journey to put back what was taken out during the journey.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hadaak




----------



## Essexaviator

I replaced my battery by putting another one on charging points under bonnet and replacing battery in boot. Car doesn't realise battery has been disconnected.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Essexaviator


----------



## Hadaak

Essexaviator said:


> I replaced my battery by putting another one on charging points under bonnet and replacing battery in boot. Car doesn't realise battery has been disconnected.


Not sure this is a good idea if you have any battery management system !
Maybe the system will continue to treat the battery as the old aging one !


----------



## bobclive22

> Not sure this is a good idea if you have any battery management system !
> Maybe the system will continue to treat the battery as the old aging one !


The MK1 TT did not have a battery management system, Hoggys battery lasted 14 years mine is 8 years old and still going strong, it does not matter how many systems run off the battery the manufacturers will provide a big enough battery and an alternator capable of providing enough charge to maintain the system. The main reason for the Battery Management System (BMS) is stop/start, the Engine Management Unit (EMU) needs to know the state of charge (SOC) of the battery to ensure the car will start again after each short stop of the stop/start cycle, the BMS on the negative rail of battery provides this information. The second reason for the BMS is to enable the EMU to manage any regeneration, ie overrun, braking etc when the car is not being driven by the engine but by the inertia of the vehicle, 
When the EMU senses this state it instructs the alternator to increase the charge into the battery, in some makes of car this charge will increase up to 17 volts, this energy is free, no petrol used. To accommodate this high charge burst the battery needs space otherwise boom, to make space the EMU will not allow any charging other than from regen if the SOC of battery is above 75-80% the EMU will always try to maintain the SOC at that level, that`s fine with a new battery, not so good with older batteries that probably still have some useful years left if stop/start was not functional, not so good if car is used on short journeys with little regen available.

The real on the road fuel gains appear to be small with this system in place, the system also adds another layer of electronics that will probably go wrong as the car ages. If the BMS is disconnected which I did 6 months ago on my 2012 Merc nothing alters, the car drives as normal with no EML, it charges normally at between 13.8 and 14.3 volts same as my MK1 TT, with the device disabled any type of battery can be used, the EMU doesn`t care as it doesn`t know the SOC of battery or the type of battery installed so no need for coding new battery, the battery will now charge same as older cars like MK1, I disconnected sensor to disable stop/start which on the Merc cannot be coded out. One other benefit is that the alternator will now always attempt to fully charge the battery which is better if car is used for short journeys.
If stop/start has already been coded out any fuel gains from regeneration are so marginal there is little point in this more complex system.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ bobclive - My 2015 Tiguan has the stop start function, IMHO it's the bane of diesel ownership these days. If you would happen to know how to disable it without VCDS coding, please advise! On the other hand as I do have VCDS, I'm okay going that route too!


----------



## bobclive22

> @ bobclive - My 2015 Tiguan has the stop start function, IMHO it's the bane of diesel ownership these days. If you would happen to know how to disable it without VCDS coding, please advise! On the other hand as I do have VCDS, I'm okay going that route too!


Hi Swiss,

Disconnect sensor, it is the small black connector attached to the main neg battery lead as in pic arrowed red above, this is same as on your car,

Disconnecting the sensor is same as sensor failing, in that case the alternator just reverts to standard charging as it did pre smart, If the Tiguan has any regen capabilities these will be lost and a small drop of MPG may occur, this can be checked by driving vehicle, as said, the EMU needs this sensor to calculate the SOC of battery, without knowing the SOC it won`t turn on stop/start. On the Merc`s, I have a C-Class 2012 and SLK 2015 there is *no* EML showing on either car with disconnect.

I have a voltage monitor (Ebay as in pic above) connected into cig lighter socket and have checked voltage over past 6 months with readings between 13.8 to 14.3 volts, the car drives as normal and starts first swing on an 8 year old battery. If you don`t like just plug it back in.

A standard lead acid £59 YBX5075 YUASA SILVER 60 AH battery has a Guarantee for 5 years yet a Bosch AGM 80AH Battery costing £350 specced for my Merc gets only 3 years Guarantee, Shows you what stop/start does to a battery.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... Y6koR3tCl5


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Bobclive22 - Awesome! Looks like I have a project ahead [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Popped the hood on the Tiguan and found this little bugger. From the number on the connector it looks like it's associated with the compressor. Based on your comment, the one I'm after is the one connected to the alternator 1J0 973 772. Can you confirm before I disconnect it.


----------



## bobclive22

Sorry Swiss, only just found your post, not sure, the sensor is attached to the negative battery lead, take cover off the the battery clamp, if it is like others you should see a small box attached to the clamp with a small connector, disconnect that.

Vw sensor below.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Ah, great. Will check it out. Thanks! 

Can you tell me the P/N...I can't make it out in the photo.


----------



## chrisj82

I put a Bosch s5 on a few weeks ago and not had a problem but mine is a 2007


----------



## p1tse

I have a battery warning light come on "low battery charge" battery will be charged while driving.

going to trickle charge mine with a ctek charger later and see if it resolves, otherwise might need a new battery?

having only picked the car up and not access to the manual, where do I connect the positive and negative clips to charge; is there somewhere in the engine bay or direct to battery?


----------



## FNChaos

p1tse said:


> where do I connect the positive and negative clips to charge; is there somewhere in the engine bay or direct to battery?


On a TTS, the battery is located in the rear of the vehicle along with your emergency tools and tire stuff.
There are also jump points under the hood (positive point will have a red plastic protective cap, negative will be a stud welded directly to the frame)

You can connect to either for trickle charging.


----------



## bobclive22

> Ah, great. Will check it out. Thanks!
> 
> Can you tell me the P/N...I can't make it out in the photo.


Sorry Swiss, can`t see P/N on my pic, try this,

Manufacturer Part Number: Terminal Volkswagen Tiguan T1 Bluemotion 2012 Cable Battery Negative

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323784612379


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Thanks.


----------



## kirstilie

Hi 
For an Audi TT FSI S-line 2011. Any advice on charging the battery and where best to go to get a replacement if it won't charge?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Benefit of doubt given if the above is a real post, if not it may help others.
This Ring charger is good quality & value.


Amazon.co.uk


Try Battery Megastore for replacement battery.


https://www.batterymegastore.co.uk/product-category/car-batteries/hankook-car/?cmid=54659d64-80c6-41e8-9325-c05d43623f5f


Hoggy.


----------



## shonky.geeza

Is this the Battery Management Control unit? Vehicle is a 2012 FSI Quattro TT Roadster


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@* shonky.geeza - *The *4F0973202* PN shown is just for the connector.
I found this on eBay PN* 519375216* and it's called out as a *Negative Battery Ground Cable / Module*.
1.) Can you verify the PN on the your cable
2.) Can you determine where the wires from the connector go? You'll probably have to remove the styrofoam inserts to get a better view.


----------



## BarnstormD

SwissJetPilot said:


> I checked the Audi TT parts listings (Search for parts. Buying auto parts around the world. Auto parts catalogs.) year to year. From 2007-2010 item 17 "Control Unit for Battery Monitoring" (CUBM) is shown in the illustration, but is not included in the parts list.
> 
> The first time it shows up is on the 2011 parts list (01.11.2010) and remains present up through the 2014.
> 
> However on the 2015 illustration you can see it's a different design with a different part number; 8S0 915 181 A, but still the same name; "Control Unit for Battery Monitoring"
> 
> Based on this information I think it's safe to say:
> 
> 
> Vehicles from 2007 to 2010 not fitted with a CUBM do not require programming.
> Vehicles from late 2010 onward fitted with a CUBM do.
> 
> A quick look at your negative battery terminal will be the definitive answer for whether or not you have one, and whether or not programming is required.
> 
> View attachment 370442
> 
> View attachment 370434
> 
> View attachment 370426


----------



## BarnstormD

CarloSalt said:


> Great work Swiss
> I think mine has that gizmo on the neutral. Pic attached.
> View attachment 370498


Excellent! Thanks again Swiss! BTW, my TT convertible flap motors are still working great and haven't had a hitch since!!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *BarnstormD* - 

If anyone knows where that connector goes, please let us know.


----------



## FNChaos

A quick look at the wiring diagram, the battery monitor (J367) routes through the main harness via a “_LIN bus_” Wiring disappears into the harness and presumably connects to a control module for reporting (Vehicle Electrical System Control Module (J519) maybe?).

Had to look up the definition of a LIN (Local Interconnect Network) bus and it appears to be something similar to what I commonly see referred to a 'One-wire” diagnostic bus. That is, a low-speed diagnostic bus used to monitor the status of various devices where timing isn't critical. A LIN bus can run independently from your CAN bus.

For more info than you ever wanted to know See: 




One-wire buses are a handy troubleshooting tool since they can be used when a system is impaired to the point were high-level diagnostics can't be run. The only connection needed for this bus to work is a single wire which keeps things simple.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Okay, great. Yep, there it is!


----------

